# I really need help at finding his/her gender



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

And I feel stupid I even need to ask.
Ok so what happened is Everest, our current pigeon, was alone and when we got fantails he started cooing and such, and I was convinced that he was a boy after long thinking he was a she.
Now I've been finding pigeon sized eggs in the area s/he sleeps. But the thing is s/he recently lost her/his mate and I feel lost. His/her mate never cooed or purred, so I was convinced that Everest was a boy. But after finding pigeon sized eggs I don't know. The thing is, we have Seremas, so the possiblity of one of them laying the eggs is possible but total we have 3 banties, one lays brown-ish (it's a Cochin) one of the Seremas lay bigger then pigeon white eggs, and then we have the calico spotted girl who lays pigeon sized eggs, but she hasn't layed in a while and now suddenly Im finding eggs that look like hers but I'm finding like 2 a day, and I highly doubt she's laying 2 eggs. But their both very small, compared to the other Serema hen eggs, so I really have no idea what's going on.

Also I'm trying to figure out how to post a pic


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, you know the pigeon can't be laying daily. There is a DNA test you can do, that involves pulling some feathers. You could google it.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

No, but I've only found 3 pigeon sized eggs, which could mean s/he layed 2 and the Serema layed 1, or the Serema layed 2 and s/he layed 1, given its a she. Just the pigeon-suspected eggs are being layed where Everest likes to sleep, which got me curious since the banties like to lay in a box cause Everest is protective over her place


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds like you need to spend more time in the "coop" to know what is going on. a pigeon will sit in a nest and lay an egg, then most times get up or hover over it and lay the second one about 48 hours later right next to the first one in the same nest most times.. raising pigeons with chickens is really not wise. if you use fake eggs it may be ok, but young pigeons are helpless and wiggle and a chicken will see that and peck them and kill them. also there is a disease transfer from chickens to pigeons that can happen and make pigeons sick but the chicken is the carrier. if the pigeons had their own seperate loft you could know what is going on much better.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

The pigeon is currently in a different spot now, he wasn't supposed to be in there with the chickens for long, just a temporary thing.

I will, I think we have a chicken that's fooling me though (not the piji) cause I put him with a blue bar homer we just picked up and he tried to mount the homer (even though technically their both guys....)
Gonna pick up 2 girls in a few days now, thanks any who.

ETA ;;
I do try and spend time with them, but I've been rather busy lately and I just couldn't wrap my head around this, since I was like 110% sure Everest was a cock


----------



## rubbie red (Jul 5, 2013)

*White Fantail Sexing*

Help we just got 20 white fantails and have no idea how to spot male/females

Can you please help to tell or point us in the right direction?

Blessings

rubbie red


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No way to tell for sure without a DNA test. If you watch, the males will be pursuing the hens, and bowing and dancing for them. Trying to attract their attention. The hens should be the ones running, or sitting quietly and minding their own business. Males are more boisterous.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

the one Behind is a Male and one Running (front one) is a Female
View attachment 28017


Maybe this will help u..


----------

